# Jalapeno Cheese Bread



## jmedic25 (Sep 13, 2006)

I have been making bread for a couple of months now.  I cheat and use a bread machineto turn the dough. However I suggest that you use your oven to do your baking.  It just makes the whole house smell better and the bread tastes better from the oven.  Also you can vary the color of crust and loaf shape baking in the oven.  I wanted to share this recipe with everone.  My picky family loves is and I think yours will to.  It is called Jalapeno cheese bread.  This bread bakes up so light and has superior crumb.  It melts in your mouth.  The peppers give it some zip. 

1.5 lb loaf (big)

3/4 cup of plain yougrt
3 cups of bread flour (white)
1 1/2 tsp salt
2 TBS sugar
1/4 tsp baking soda
1 cup sharp cheddar
3 TSP fresh jalapenos diced (3 peppers or so)
1 egg
1 1/2 tsp of Red star active dry yeast

Bread pic


Combine ingrediants in bread machine and use dough setting.  Turn out to floured countertop allow to rise until doubled.  bake at 375 for 20-30 min allow to cool for 1 hr on wire rack before slicing

I hope yall enjoy this. PM me if you want the 1 lb loaf recipe or any other  questions


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 17, 2006)

Hello, jmedic


  I made your bread today,It is great!!. I did use a bread machine to make the dough. I do have a question? how long does it normally take for the dough to rise to double the size.


----------



## jmedic25 (Sep 17, 2006)

Cool Dear Meat,

     Let me answer buy asking you a question.  Does you machine mix the dough allow it to rise for a while then mix again. Finnaly stopping to allow a 20 min rise cycle?   OR is your machine strictly a mixer and not allowing a rise cycle?

Answer.. If the machine is like mine (bread man)  it will mix,rise,mix rise.  This is ideal.  However if you just have a mixer than you must allow a rise time then punch down the dough before shaping the dough and allowing to double.  I allow my bread to rise on top of the stove when its heating up.  It sits on the burners and there is just a gentle warm air around the top of the stove.  This particular bread will rise faster than any other I've baked.  I don't know why.  About 25-30 min and that's it.  Now this is at my house at my humidity, at my altitude (GA).  If you allow the bread to rise too long the gluten strands will break and the loaf will deflate.  If you don't allow a long enough rise the loaf will be dense and wont taste good.  Baking is a science only expierence will help you.  I hope I answered your question.  I love that you made a recipe I posted.  I'll post another one soon.
Good Luck


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 19, 2006)

I think that I tried this to soon, I could not find the book to my bread machine. This is the first time that I used it. A friend gave it to me because they lost interest in it.

What I did was add all the ingredients to the machine and turn on the dough setting. I figured that I would know when it was done.

However I have located the book today and after reading the instructions it does have a cycle like yours mix,rise,mix,rise. My mistake was I removed it when It was in a rise cycle thinking that it was done.

So at this point I set it on the counter an let it sit for about 30-40min. Then baked it.

And It didn't turn out to be to bad, But now that I have sliced to the middle of the loaf there is about 1 inch ring in the middle that is very doughy.

I am going to try this again this week and hopefully it turns out better.
I can deffinetly say that I learned alot from my first try at bread making.


                                        Thanks for your help!!


----------



## smokewatcher (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanx for the cut-and-paste.  I'll give it a try real soon.


----------



## jmedic25 (Sep 19, 2006)

Good  deal post some pic's everyone send in pic's of there lump's of meat. Bread can be nice to look at too :lol:


----------



## gary morris (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Everyone, the bread mixer instructions i have, say to put the Yeast, Salt, Sugar and Baking Soda, one into each of the four corners of the tin, after adding the other ingredients.  It says that mixing the yeast directly with the others may cause the yeast to fail.  I'm going to try this one too, looks delicious!!


----------

